# Web 1.0 Nostalgia



## Kreetn (Aug 6, 2014)

I can recall, back in the days of Homestarrunner, Newgrounds and GeoCities, a webcomic that caught my eye. It starred a young woman who would periodically transform into an anthro wolf. The race of anthro people in the setting were referred to as Caitiff. Or maybe Kaitif, or something similar. 
The tone of the story was quite serious, and the author spent a lot of it world building. 
 The story was told as a series of flashbacks from the POV of the eponymous heroine while she related her tale to another anthro fellow, who she seemed to be on good terms with, even though the comic dealt heavily with themes of segregation and fursecution.

I never read it all the way through and for the life of me cannot remember what it was called.
Does anybody know what I'm talking about?
I certainly hope so!


----------

